# Major Motor Issues...Need Opinions and Advice BAD



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well my motor runs great, has great compression, but has a big issue. A while back I broke the thermostat housing bolts and, long story short, ended up finding a pretty badly corroded bolt hole. Once everything was back together I had some problems sealing a leak and the threads in the culprit holes were pretty much shot, especially in one.

Finally got the leak sealed and after a while decided to do an experiment. Without going into it, I couldn't get the water cover to seal again after the experiment and the corrosion was worse than I thought. It basically crumbled off the block into what it is now...

Pics:
































































Some of the pics are pretty blurry but you can see the extent of the corrosion.

So I need some advice...where do I go from here?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don'cha just love old motors?
So many things to learn, and new problems to solve all the time.

Block corrosion always happens.
Dissimilar metals is the culprit.
Steel bolts, aluminum block, no way to prevent it, only slow it down.

Looks like a grind-fill-drill-tap project,

Remove the corroded metal
Fill the hole with new aluminum
Drill the hole again
Tap for the proper thread size.

http://www.aluminumrepair.com/

Or, find a parts motor and scavenge what you need.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Looks like a grind-fill-drill-tap project,
> 
> Remove the corroded metal
> Fill the hole with new aluminum
> ...


 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]Brett, it also can be used for Thread Repair - Helicoil Thread Repair Alternative http://www.aluminumrepair.com/thread-repair.htm


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I watched the repair vids, never worked with the material.
I heard about it from a machinist I know.

http://www.aluminumrepair.com/examples.asp


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Which one of these would work for a "turbo tip"? And it looks like a pound of the aluminum stuff is $65. Not horrible, I guess. Just tired of dumping money...

I figure with the brazing rods, propane, tips, etc. I'd have at least $100-$120 into this project. Would I be better off just taking it to a machine shop?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Major Motor Issues...Need Opinions and BAD Advice*

Can't make the decision for ya' RK.
A boat for me is a hobby, I enjoy solving the problems.
And there are always problems...always!
So you have a choice...do it yourself and pay for the tools,
or take the head to the machine shop and pay for the work.
Either way, yer gonna pay.  

Turbo tip refers to the style of tip that produces a high working temperature.
There are all types of tips to produce a range of temperatures
depending on the type of job being accomplished.
In this case it's a very high temp torch tip.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Can't make the decision for ya' RK.
> A boat for me is a hobby, I enjoy solving the problems.
> And there are always problems...always!
> So you have a choice...do it yourself and pay for the tools,
> ...


Well, after talking it over with my fiance, I've come to a decision.  She made the valid point that if I were to just get rid of the motor as is, we wouldn't have enough money for another.  So it's either take the cut and fix it, or get rid of it for a price I wouldn't be happy about and have a hull sitting in my garage.

Obviously, I'm going to fix it.

So...could I trouble all of you experts for a little guidance on equipment needed and maybe even a semi-detailed procedure of how to go about this nasty-ness?

Thanks a lot for everything so far!  

Edit:

Which one of these?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91899

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91033

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91894


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

[size=14]iI am sure you read my reply on the "other Forum " 

But i will repeat it Here ... Have a PRO do it and have Them Bring all the othet Threads up to Spec .

if you have never Worked with Aluminum Welding You will NOT Be happy with the results ... 

                                                   Trust me on this ... Dave[/size]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i agree with dave, aluminum is hard to work with, too much heat and your done :'(


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well...I guess I'll call some machine shops on Tuesday. But I'm guessing this means I need to pull the powerhead (again)? That's the last thing I wanna do...

And how much am I looking at this costing? I'm not in a position to be spending $300 on repairs...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It Will Not be anywhere near $300.00


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I found an auto machine shop about 15 minutes from the house that had a good review. Do you think they'll have me pull the powerhead? Or would I be able to just bring the boat in as is?

If anyone has any suggestions on places near Temple Terrace, let me know.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I totally agree with Noe but before that I would take the "for sale" sign down from the other website. ;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I totally agree with Noe but before that I would take the "for sale" sign down from the other website. ;D


I have it for sale somewhere? I had it on CL a while back...but other than that I don't remember...

Anywho...I called the machine shop this morning and their quote was "this isn't something I want to get into". I pulled the block off this morning. Going to try a good outboard repair place and see what they say but...

Where do I go from here?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Contact a Merc repair facility and see if you can buy a new block. 

Or buy a new motor.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Murphy, 

Southwest Marine in Fort Myers can fix your engine. They do hundreds of them. It will be worth the effort to get it to them unless you can get a job done locally with some sort of warranty.

http://www.southwestmarine.com/ 

Maybe a local shop would send your power head to them. They have an extensive list of Florida dealers and may do some of their own shipping. There is a link on the website so you can check for someone local to do this. It is "MUCH" better to deal with them directly if you can. If you can't it still may be a good way for you to go. Aluminum, and marine alloy aluminum in particular, is better left to the pros.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Okay guys...first thanks for everyone's help and advice. Second, an update.

Took it to Piper's Marine, a reputable place about 30-40 minutes, and he took about a 15 second look at it. He simply said, "I know who can fix it." He gave me the number to Mark, the Aluminum Doctor, who does these kinds of things all of the time. He then said, "if anyone can fix it, he can."

So I called Mark and he had me bring it over to his shop in Clearwater. He was very nice and thoroughly looked it over. He said it was salvageable, the price to fix it was $75 including helicoil-ing the 2 bolt holes, and it would be ready tomorrow. Needless to say, I left it there.

I'll go pick it up on Friday and pick up ANOTHER set of gaskets for the water cover and thermostat. I'll keep you all updated. Cross your fingers that I can get this thing back together and working properly this weekend.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like you may finally have it! [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Got the motor back Friday and Mark was so nice that he had me use his tools to bolt the thing back together and even let me use his gasket sealer. He just wanted to make sure that everything would torque back up okay. He really went above and beyond the $75 I was paying him. Mark clean off all of my bolts, cleaned up the threads in the block, and cleaned off the gasket mating surfaces.

I finally got a chance to hook it up to a hose today and everything worked great (knock on wood). The only drawback was a leak from the threads of one of the thermostat bolts. I took Gramp's (Scott) and put some teflon tape around the bolt, torqued it back down, and started it back up. Seemed to do the job.

So, thanks everyone for the help and if anyone needs any type of aluminum (or any kind of welding) welding done, PM me and I'll give you Mark's info. Great guy, great work, and great prices.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats on getting it back and i'll keep my fingers crossed that this will be that last time you'll need to post up about "motor problems "


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> i'll keep my fingers crossed that this will be that last time you'll need to post up about "motor problems "


 :-?     ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


....lemme wipe the tears off here...man that was funny...
He owns a boat and actually uses it regularly...in salt water....
that means it's not if he's gonna have more problems...it means when!

Of course that's just based on my own experiences....

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > i'll keep my fingers crossed that this will be that last time you'll need to post up about "motor problems "
> 
> 
> :-?       ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> ...


good point  let me re-phrase that, hope this is the last post about "motor problems" for awhile  dudes had more than his fair share


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to hear it went well Murphy. Hope you have some good uninterupted fishing and boating now.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > i'll keep my fingers crossed that this will be that last time you'll need to post up about "motor problems "
> >
> >
> > :-?       ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> ...


Seriously, it's beyond "Murphy's Law".
It's more like "Murphy's Curse".
What can't go wrong, will go wrong. lol


----------

